# very small kitten depressed Help



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

My kitten (6 - 7 weeks old ) is sad I think. She doesn't want to eat or play or be hold. What can I do? I can feel all her bones.


----------



## CatCaretakerInHouston (Jun 28, 2004)

Have you taken her to the vet yet? Are there any other symptoms? Is she normally skinny? We need more info, but it sounds like she needs to see the vet!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree, that doesn't sound like a sad kitten, she sounds like a sick one. Big red flag when a kitten won't eat, they're usually little food vacuums.


EDIT: typo!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm taking her to the hospital, she's breathing heavily. I'm so worried.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

We're keeping our paws crossed that your kitten will recover quickly!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Please keep us updated. I hope all goes well.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I just came back and thanks God she's not sick. At this point I don't know what else to do. She doesn't eat anything. I gave her canned food, dry food, infant formula, and she wouldn't eat. Probably she's just very sad. I spend all day with her and I try to play with her and nothing. Probably she's used to be around other kittens and I can't have another one. The vet admitted she's a little undernourished, she weights less than half a pound. I would do anything to make her feel better even if that means to give her up.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So, now that she's actually been to the vet, what did they say about her vomiting the other day? And, what advice did they give in terms of food. Is she drinking anything? From your post it sounded like they just kind of sent you on your way. 

I'm surprised that the shelter on petfinder.com adopted her out at such a young age. Was she more active before you took her home?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That doesn't sound very good at all - you seem to be doing what a loving pet parent does - playing with and giving love and affection to their baby on a regular basis. You may want to check with another vet for a second opinion as far as her physical exam goes.
Best of luck I will be keeping your kitty and you in my thoughts - may she get better soon!


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, I'd go to another vet and explain all that you've mentioned to us. 

Good luck and please keep us posted,

Lisa


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Ditto. Go to another vet


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Finally I just received a list of the things the vet did to my kitten on her first visit. it says: 
6/26/04 Felv/ Fiv NEG
6/26/04 to 6/29 has had diarrhea getting solid (yeah right!!)
6/29 vaccination > falocell 4 
6/30 began with canned food and ate well
0.33 paracur for the next 3 days
7/10 one drop advantage
the funny thing is that she is a male!! gotta change name  )

finally she's eating a little bit. I have to put the food in her mouth though. Diarrhea is less watery i hope it'll get better soon. 

I've posted some pictures in this web site
http://www.t-mobilepictures.com/cleopatra?WT.mc_n=Blog&WT.mc_t=Email
the password is : cleo
as you can see all she does is to sleep!!


----------



## V10011011 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm very happy to hear your kitten is doing okay!! He's soooo cute!! I have a 10 wk old black kitty and I can just picture them together


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She's soooooo cute. She's much smaller than i thought, she's just a wee little thing. Glad you have some more history on her. She'll probably get more active in the next few weeks. Once my kitten hit about 8 weeks she was ALL over the place. And it really did seem to happen almost overnight.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

My kitten just died few hours ago. I feel so sad. I'll write later


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's terrible. I'm so sorry to hear that. 
We're thinking of you and we're here if you want to talk. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

massiel78 said:


> My kitten just died few hours ago. I feel so sad. I'll write later


You must be very upset now. I'm so sorry!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I would get back with the vet - it is not normal for them to send home a kitten on the verge of dying - 
Your baby should have been put to sleep
I hope you will get some valid explanations

I am really sorry ..may she rest in peace


----------



## CatCaretakerInHouston (Jun 28, 2004)

That is awful news - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree about the vet comment. In my last post i was hesitant to say anything, but through all your efforts I feel like you were misguided throught the entire process. It actually started with the shelter your recieved your kitten from. They should not have let her go in that condition. For her to be that sick and the vet just send you home and tell you she's "not sick" is very alarming. 

On the flip side we know you did the best you could, you were trusting the vet's judgement and it was unfortunate that this happened. But, your kitty was loved every moment. Hang in there!


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that... how can the vet let you take her home if she was obviously so sick?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

jshaffer44 said:


> On the flip side we know you did the best you could, you were trusting the vet's judgement and it was unfortunate that this happened. But, your kitty was loved every moment. Hang in there!


I think this is comforting words and I like to second that. She was loved every moment and that's a comfort!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I still have her here in the house in a little box, I called 311 to ask where should I take her body and the guy laughed and suggested to put her in the garbage. People are so rude sometimes. I just found a shelter that will take her. 
I have so many questions in my head, yesterday morning she used the little box only once. I spent the entire day with her and I was so happy because she was eating. I got up at 4am to use the bathroom and she moved her ears and keep sleepying. Then I got up at 7 and then I found her in a strange position. She poop on herself, it was like a black diarrhea with a rotten smell. Now I just remember The vet gave her something for her intestines. God knows best. Thank you all for your support. Thank you


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry about your kitten. It is so frustrating to watch a pet go dowhill and not be able to help. Please try to take comfort in knowing you loved her right up to the end, and she got to experience love in her short life, something thst msny shelter cats never experience.

On a different note, have you told the shelter she was adopted from about this? What did they say?


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How terribly sad. You did your very best as a cat parent. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

soooo sorry


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no. So sorry for your loss. RIP little girl.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, how sad. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

that is so sad  You did what you could and he wasn't alone.

How many of you hugged your cat after reading this thread? I know I did.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so sad reading this. Poor little baby, I'm glad that she was well taken care of in the meantime.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks kitkat, it's been three weeks now and I still think about her so much. She was my first kitten, now I have another one that we saved from a basement. I keep thinking about her sweetness, despite her being sick she always wanted to be held and caressed. the complete opposite of Mishu my new kitten. The more I learn about cats the worse I feel because I think I could've done better. God knows best.


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh! that is so horrible, I am SO sorry. This is the first I have read of everything and that just broke my heart. Can anyone tell you why?


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Oops, i am sorry, I didn't read until the end before i posted. But I am so sorry that happened.


----------



## HollyW (Aug 1, 2004)

massiel78 said:


> My kitten just died few hours ago. I feel so sad. I'll write later


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Massiel78!! So nice to see you, and glad you felt better to give us an update on how you're handling your loss.

Oh, a new kitten? Mishu is a very cute name, did you already do a new thread for her/him, maybe pics? I'm glad you felt strong enough to welcome home another kitten in need.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Superkitties, Thanks for writing, at first I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to have another kitten. I took him anyways, for few days I said, but I'm in love with him, so he stays!!! he's a pest but I adore him!!! I introduced him on http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7385 and posted some picts of him at http://www.t-mobilepictures.com/cleopatra/Mynewkitten/ps/ALBUM/VIEWWEBSITE?foneblog=1092015898257 the access code is: cleo

Thank you for your support.


----------

